# 3rd party rides



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

I've done plenty of them but now I'm wondering whether ubers insurance covers them in case of an accident.
Not talking about under age, it's my son's, boyfriend, girlfriend account.
I'm in a small town lots of repeat rider's.
One day I pickup Mike and his wife, next day I go to pickup Mike but it's not Mike it's his wife and 5 year old daughter...what am I supposed to do?
Also there's a company called go go grandparents they schedule rides for old folks without smart phone's. Is that covered by ubers insurance?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

So the only way to get a true answer, without all of us speculating and offering unsolicited advice would be to get your hands on the insurance policy for Uber. I had no luck in finding one so...

Had a recent debate going about a different scenario and a member pointed out that that’s where the “real” answer hides.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

BillGsa said:


> I've done plenty of them but now I'm wondering whether ubers insurance covers them in case of an accident.
> Not talking about under age, it's my son's, boyfriend, girlfriend account.
> I'm in a small town lots of repeat rider's.
> One day I pickup Mike and his wife, next day I go to pickup Mike but it's not Mike it's his wife and 5 year old daughter...what am I supposed to do?
> Also there's a company called go go grandparents they schedule rides for old folks without smart phone's. Is that covered by ubers insurance?


Insurance provided by Uber is extremely specific. The terms of that are easily and clearly available to all. The answer to your question is absolutely NO at no time will Uber provided insurance be active or applicable to anything other than while having accepted a ping or doing a Uber ride.



MHR said:


> So the only way to get a true answer, without all of us speculating and offering unsolicited advice would be to get your hands on the insurance policy for Uber. I had no luck in finding one so...


Wrong, it is actually quite clear. Uber provide insurance is only valid and active while in route to pickup a rider after accepting a ping and while in process of transporting that rider. Since Uber expressly allows an Uber rider account holder to order a ride for some one else to be used under his account, then the Uber provided insurance would likewise cover such a ride.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber’s insurance is contingent on your insurance, which to my understanding, will be nullified as soon as an incident is reported.

This opens the door for Uber to say the driver violated TOS thus invalidating the coverage.

Add forced arbitration into the mix...

Commercial insurance makes your life simpler.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rex8976 said:


> Uber's insurance is contingent on your insurance, which to my understanding, will be nullified as soon as an incident is reported.
> 
> This opens the door for Uber to say the driver violated TOS thus invalidating the coverage.
> 
> ...


IF you don't have RSE. Not all of us are committing insurance fraud... Commercial insurance can cost $6-10000 a year, anything short of that and you probably have terrible, cut rate insurance.

Ride Share Endorsement is not commercial insurance but a supplement costs to offset the risk of ridesharing activities. Usually just $30 more a month in most cases. Geico makes you switch to commercial department but their rideshare insurance is considered a hybrid policy.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Ride Share Endorsement is not commercial insurance but a supplement costs to offset the risk of ridesharing activities.


A rideshare rider or endorsement is NOT supplemental insurance. It does one thing and one thing only: It allows use of the covered vehicle for rideshare activities that are otherwise prohibited under most personal vehicle insurance policies. In doing so, it allows the coverages of the personal auto insurance policy to continue for and during rideshare usage.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> A rideshare rider or endorsement is NOT supplemental insurance. It does one thing and one thing only: It allows use of the covered vehicle for rideshare activities that are otherwise prohibited under most personal vehicle insurance policies. In doing so, it allows the coverages of the personal auto insurance policy to continue for and during rideshare usage.


By definition has it not supplemented your standard policy?

sup·ple·ment
_noun_
ˈsəpləmənt/

1.
something that completes or enhances something else when added to it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> By definition has it not supplemented your standard policy?
> 
> sup·ple·ment
> _noun_
> ...


In the insurance industry, no.

Doing a rideshare service on a normal standard personal auto insurance policy VIOLATES the terms of the policy. Period. End of story. That means the policy is subject to immediate and in some cases retroactive cancellation.

In the insurance industry, a rider or endorsement is generally speaking an allowance or addition to the TERMS and/or definitions of the policy. For example, I have a commercial vehicle insurance policy through Progressive. ON that policy, I have 4 endorsements. Those endorsements state what types of cargo are covered under the policy. Without those, I can use the covered vehicles for commercial activities but I can not haul/transport a long list of items. Those endorsements allow me to transport those otherwise disallowed items.

In the insurance industry, supplemental insurance is a separate policy to provide coverage that a normal policy does not. For example, if I wanted to have $100,000 in medical coverage I would have to buy a supplemental insurance policy for that since a standard commercial vehicle insurance policy will top out at $10,000 of medical coverage. The supplemental insurance in now way changes the terms of the base policy, it just provides coverage outside of the base policy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> In the insurance industry, no.
> 
> Doing a rideshare service on a normal standard personal auto insurance policy VIOLATES the terms of the policy. Period. End of story. That means the policy is subject to immediate and in some cases retroactive cancellation.
> 
> ...


Technically speaking I never called it "Supplemental Insurance" as a title but just a descriptor of the nature of being a supplement to a standard policy.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Technically speaking I never called it "Supplemental Insurance" as a title but just a descriptor of the nature of being a supplement to a standard policy.


Which it is not.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Which it is not.


Its something you add to a policy that enhances it. It is supplementing it if not in a traditional insurance terminology. You add the endorsement and your policy covers more of your activity. Sounds like it fits the webster dictionary of supplement to me.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Its something you add to a policy that enhances it. It is supplementing it if not in a traditional insurance terminology. You add the endorsement and your policy covers more of your activity. Sounds like it fits the webster dictionary of supplement to me.


One last final attempt to educate you.

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/supplemental
Try scrolling further down. A rideshare rider/endorsementchanges the terms of an insurance policy. It does not complete or add to it.


----------

